# *** Beschiss?



## cencor (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag alle zusammen!

Ich schreibe nun von meinem Erlebnis mit den Leuten von *** (XXX).

Ich habe mir von dieser Firma einen CD-Key für Warhammer Online gekauft. Der Preis betrug 30 Euro, da dachte ich, bevor ich mir das Spiel kaufe, nehme ich lieber den CD-Key und habe ihn mir von dieser Firma bestellt. 

Es ging alles rasch, ich hatte die Bestell NR., das Geld wurde verschickt und einige Minuten später hatte ich den CD-Key. So weit, so gut.

Ich habe mich bei der Internet Seite www.war-europe.com registriert um den CD-Key anzugeben. Ich gab den CD-Key ein, wartete einige Minuten und dann kam Die Fehlermeldung: "Dieser CD-Key wurde bereits registriert",
Mit diesem Satz begann der Ärger.

Ich habe eine E-Mail an die E-Mail adresse von *** geschickt, in der ich das Problem beschrieben hatte, anschließend kam die Antwort: "bitte schickern Sie uns einen screnshort von der fehlermeldung", ich habe nicht lange gezögert und habe einen Screenshot an "info@***.de" gesendet. Einige Minuten kam der Screenshot zurück und ich habe ihn noch einmal versendet und ihn wieder bekommen. Ich habe den Screenshot kleiner gemacht, er wurde versendet, er kam diesmal nicht zurück und ich habe mich schon gefreut! Allerdings war das zu früh gefreut.
Es kam keine antwort.

Das mit den Screenshots zog sich in etwa eine Woche heraus, bis ich komischerweise 2 Ersatzkeys bekommen habe. Beide haben wieder nicht funktioniert und ich hatte wieder das selbe Problem. Nach ca. 3 Tagen bekam ich 3 CD-Keys für Warhammer Online zugeschickt (warum denn 3?????) und ich habe sie gleich ausprobiert, bis ich merkte dasdiese Keys die gleichen waren wie die davor!

Ich schrieb weitere Nachichten an *** und die Antworten wuden weniger. Nach der 3. Woche habe ich beschlossen es anders zu versuchen, indem ich eindringlich um einen funktionabelen CD-Key für Warhammer Online gebeten habe. Die letzte Woche kamen keine Antworten mehr zurück.

Da kam mir ein Geistesblitz!
Ich habe an die Internet Seite XXX gedacht und festgestellt, das diese einen Live Support anbietet! Diesen habe ich selbstverständlich sofort in betracht gezogen und mich angemeldet. Nach einigen Minuten wurde ich nett begrüßt und es wurde gefragt, welches Problem ich denn habe. Ich schilderte das Problem und Schwupps, der nette Herr war weg!
Gleich darauf habe ich mich noch einmal beim Live Support registriert und bekam wiederum ein paar Minuten später eine nette Dame, die wieder nach dem Problem fragte. Ich schilderte es genau, Sie wollte die Bestellnr. wissen, die ich Ihr natürlich auf der stelle gab! Danach kam nur das, was ich eh schon geahnt habe - Sie wollte einen Screenshot von mir haben. Nachdem ich fragte, wie ich den Screenshot schicken kann, und ob ich noch einen CD-Key für Warhammer Online bekomme kam in den nächten 20 Minuten KEINE Antwort! 
Ich bin also aus der "Beratung" raus und habe mich nun dazu entschieden, meine durchwachsenen Erlebnisse mit *** mit anderen zu teilen.

Geht es jemandem genau so? oder kann mir jemand Tipps geben?


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Februar 2009)

*** hat einen ultra-grottigen Support; k.a welche Kleinkinder da am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzen und auf den Makrotasten rumhauen.
Ich hab allerdings bisher immer meine Keys dort bekommen (bisher wotlk u. AoC), allerdings war es bei meinem Wotlk key so, dass es da so ein Event gab, dass man den Key um genau 0:01 Release bekommt - ich bekam ihn ca. 3 wochen später. Wie du selber schon gemerkt hast, gibt es keinen Support bzw. "Scheinsupport", der genauso gut ist wie ein nicht vorhandener.

Im Endeffekt muss man sich halt entscheiden, ob man lieber guten Service und sichere Bestellung haben will, oder billige Preise, beides habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. Aber wenn du den Key wirklich garnicht kriegst, bzw. nur (vor allem mehrere) falsche, ist das echt seltsam. Seltsam ist auch warum die die Spiele überhaupt so billig verkaufen können;
Die einzige plausible Erklärung dafür, die mir bisher eingefallen ist, ist, dass die entweder die Ware klauen, oder das Spiel original kaufen, Key verkaufen, Spiel ohne Key verkaufen (ohne dass dieses Detail erwähnt wird). Im Endeffekt sollte natürlich klar sein, dass hinter dem (nicht so ganz seriösem ^^) Unternehmen irgendeine Abzocke steht;

Rein logisch lässt sich das dadurch ableiten, dass *** keineswegs eine Wohltätigkeits-Organisation ist, warum sollten die also sonst die Keys so billig verscherbeln? Wie ich schon gesagt hab, vllt. haben die ne Tochter Firma, die dann nur die Spiele (ohne Key) verkauft. Sonst müssten die ja die Spiele einfach wegwerfen, was sie sicherlich nicht tun...

edit: Ein Tipp wäre nur, damit zu drohen rechtliche Wege einzuleiten, das hat bei mir auch funktioniert... Einfach der netten (wahlweise) "Angelina/Luna/Jessica/Katrina" (Scheinen so die zufallsgenerierten Namen zu sein ^^) was schreiben, das die einschüchtern könnte. Ruhig einfach so unterste Schublade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

hoert sich nach nem dicken beschiss an....
vll kannste ja mal bei iner beratung fuer sowas anrufen und vll ne sammelklage mit anderen beschissenen machen.


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. Februar 2009)

Mh Hm Sowas ist extrem ärgerlich, Bei solchen Betrügereien hilft meistens die Verbraucherzentrale, wobei die bei so einem speziellen Fall glaube ich nicht direkt helfen kann.

Ist aber schon auffällig, dass die so oft und soviele Keys verschicken, da ist was faul, die würden ja einen unglaublichen Verlust machen, WENN
[/u] diese Keys nicht schon verkauft wurden, das wären so pi mal daum 90 Euronen, ich würde denen ne Mail schreiben und ihnen sagen, wenn sie dir nicht nen Funktionierenden Key geben, gehste an die Öffentlichkeit bzw. Foren, wie Buffed oder Onlinewelten,  das ist ein Imageverlust(sofern sie überhaupt jemals eins hatten) den sie kaum verkraften könnten, da viele Gamer auf diesen Seiten sind.


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Februar 2009)

@Yanotoshi: Hat dann auch wieder was von nem Onlinespiel ^^, Wenn man das Geld überweist hat man ne Dropchance auf nen funktionierenden Key. Ansonsten ne Procc-Chance für Support, wenn man ne Mail geschrieben hat. *** ist sozusagen das Roulette unter den Online-Shops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ob man was gewinnt ist pures Glück.


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Februar 2009)

Sry doppelpost, anscheinend durch disconnect.


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. Februar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> @Yanotoshi: Hat dann auch wieder was von nem Onlinespiel ^^, Wenn man das Geld überweist hat man ne Dropchance auf nen funktionierenden Key. Ansonsten ne Procc-Chance für Support, wenn man ne Mail geschrieben hat. *** ist sozusagen das Roulette unter den Online-Shops
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider ein Onlinespiel mit hohen Monatlichen Kosten xD ..ne schau aber mal mit Onkel Google ob es schon mehr von solchen Problemen mit *** gab.Weil meistens wissen sochle Quellen rat


----------



## tmwalter (6. Februar 2009)

*** ist doch bei jedem Erfahrungsbericht im Internet bisher schlecht weggekommen. Keine Lieferungen, Geld weg, was weiß ich. Einfach den Namen des Shops und "review" oder "Erfahrungen" googlen z.B.! Ich habe bisher bei verschiedenen Onlineshops insgesamt vier Keys für unterschiedliche Spiele erworben - weil ich nicht jeden Zweitaccount auch bei der Anschaffung voll bezahlen wollte - und habe bisher immer Glück gehabt. Bin aber bei meiner Recherche immer auf negative Stimmen zu *** gestoßen...

Wenn Du per PayPal oder Kreditkarte bezahlt hast, ist die Chance noch da, das Geld wegen nicht erbrachter Leistung zurück zu holen. Grade PayPal ist in dieser Hinsicht für Käufer eine wahre Freude. Ansonsten bleibt Dir wohl nichts weiter über, als andere davor zu warnen, bei *** zu kaufen.


----------



## heretik (6. Februar 2009)

Informiert euch halt einfach mal im Internet, bevor Ihr mit solchen Unternehmen Verträge eingeht.

Suchbegriff *** in Google, sechster Treffer: *** - Warnung

oder deutlicher

Suchbegriff *** betrug... tada.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Februar 2009)

So gern ich den Thread auch offen lassen würde, ich muss ihn schließen und die Links entfernen. Alleine der Punkt, dass es sich bei der Seite unter anderem um einen Goldseller handelt entscheidet, dass wir hier nicht in irgendeiner Art über die Seite etwas geschrieben haben wollen.


----------

